# My Website



## site_designer (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Here is my personal photography website.
http://www.matthewhuggins.com/index2.htm

I take pictures for fun, but would love to explore doing it full time.

Right now I work full time from home making websites and creating logos.
Here are some other photographer sites I've developed.
http://www.iastudios.com
http://www.claytonjenkins.com
http://www.eileennoonan.com

Matthew Huggins
matt@matthewhuggins.com
http://www.matthewhuggins.com


----------



## Gaz (Jan 3, 2007)

:thumbup: 

Very *very* impressive!

One added to the bookmarks under "Inspiration"

Keep up the sterling work sir.


----------



## jeroen (Jan 3, 2007)

1st thought on visit: how to turn off music?
2nd: can't find it so reaching for keyboard to close site.
3rd: ah there it is.
4th: nice lay-out.
5th: is there a way I can see the entire photo without text over it.

Delete the music thingy and you have a great website


----------

